# Upland Conservation Group



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Gentlemen, 
I'm curious to hear some feedback about some of the available conservation group opportunities here locally. I'm interested to hear from folks involved in UCWF, NWTF, or any other one I'm not aware of. My kids are getting to the age they can start hunting and be involved in conservation projects etc. Which is also opening my availability for such things. I'd like to invest my time, money, efforts into a good group that's fairly active in local projects etc. Not just a once a year banquet and no other efforts. Is there such a group out there? What have you guys done/seen/been involved with? I've heard UCWF has done numerous guzzler projects and maintenance and chukar releases. I did a habitat project with NWTF a few years ago. Just curious what experiences you guys have had. I strongly considered PF until trying to do some research in local forums and reading poor reviews. Anyways, what do you guys think?


----------



## Packout (Nov 20, 2007)

There is no better conservation organization in Utah than the Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation. Not saying others are bad, just that the UCWF does a lot of good and they are always in need of hands on the ground. They install, repair and do up keep on guzzlers. They also help fund studies. They do releases too.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks Packout, I'm leaning towards them. However, I've been perusing their website and it appears they have not been active this year. Have they continued to do activities and projects? In their "join-volunteer" section they're asking for help with 2016 projects, which for me is kind of a turn off, tells me as a potential member they aren't staying on top of things. In the other area of "volunteer opportunities" the most recent thing is from May. Not trying to be to critical just want to make sure its still an active group. Would like to hear a little more if you could expound. Thanks.


----------



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> Thanks Packout, I'm leaning towards them. However, I've been perusing their website and it appears they have not been active this year. Have they continued to do activities and projects? In their "join-volunteer" section they're asking for help with 2016 projects, which for me is kind of a turn off, tells me as a potential member they aren't staying on top of things. In the other area of "volunteer opportunities" the most recent thing is from May. Not trying to be to critical just want to make sure its still an active group. Would like to hear a little more if you could expound. Thanks.


If your on Facebook...go check out their FB page. Alan and crew were installing guzzlers last week....https://www.facebook.com/groups/UtahChukar/ The facebook page is actively updated with info.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Thanks gdog, I don't have the book of faces. My wife does though. I tried to look at their page and its a closed group. That's probably the issue. I appreciate it. 

Note: They already approved my request from my wifes page and have a ton of posts. Great news. Thanks gents.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

Maybe I'm biased, but UCWF is great at building guzzlers, informing the DWR, and supporting the scientists that help us spend our time and money wisely! (There's a lot of misinformation and wishful thinking out there.) But come to a board meeting and see for yourself, it's definitely not a big national "chain", it's so grassroots it hurts sometime. 

Also, we're real bad at our website maintenance, because none of us really like doing it. We're much better (well... Al's much better) at Facebook nowadays.


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

Trooper said:


> Maybe I'm biased, but UCWF is great at building guzzlers, informing the DWR, and supporting the scientists that help us spend our time and money wisely! (There's a lot of misinformation and wishful thinking out there.) But come to a board meeting and see for yourself, it's definitely not a big national "chain", it's so grassroots it hurts sometime.
> 
> Also, we're real bad at our website maintenance, because none of us really like doing it. We're much better (well... Al's much better) at Facebook nowadays.


Ha! I laughed out loud and about spit on my computer screen! I love it! Alan is the man for sure! Way Thumbs up for The Utah Chukar and Wildlife Foundation, a great group of people!

The OP needs to come to the banquet in February, lot's of fun, great people, and good food--it's one of the highlights of the year for me playin Vanna White :grin:


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I like what I'm hearing. Still like to hear some more info.....

How does one get involved with the UCWF? (do I just sign up on the website and get invited to meetings, do I have to be voted in, etc.) What projects are you guys involved in? What lobbying have you guys done? What other unseen benefits are involved in UCWF? (Do you guys sponsor youth hunts? Do youth fairs? Seminars? Dog training etc.) Thanks again gents!


----------



## Airborne (May 29, 2009)

USMARINEhuntinfool said:


> I like what I'm hearing. Still like to hear some more info.....
> 
> How does one get involved with the UCWF? (do I just sign up on the website and get invited to meetings, do I have to be voted in, etc.) What projects are you guys involved in? What lobbying have you guys done? What other unseen benefits are involved in UCWF? (Do you guys sponsor youth hunts? Do youth fairs? Seminars? Dog training etc.) Thanks again gents!


It's probably best to get on facebook and shoot Alan a message. He or Travis would be the best to answer these questions. I'm sure a phone conversation would be the easiest route to getting your questions answered. You could always show up to a board meeting as well, they are held every two months.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

Sounds good. I'll get in touch with them. Thanks again gents for the help! I'm excited to get involved.


----------



## USMARINEhuntinfool (Sep 15, 2007)

I just signed up with UCWF, went to the Facebook page and they were very open and welcoming over there. Looking forward to getting involved. Thanks for the input gents.


----------

